# MTB trials near Bury, Lancashire



## N47HG89 (14 Nov 2013)

As the title says. Does any one know of any MTB trials near Bury


----------



## Cubist (14 Nov 2013)

What sort of trails? If you want trailcentre and a skills area you're pretty close to Gisburn, probably the same travelling time to Llandegla, both worth the drive for a day out . Smaller, fun little trails on your doorstep at Philips Park (Prestwych). and Clayton Vale, or of course you're within striking distance of loads of bridleways, north into the Dales, South into the Peaks, or East into the South Pennines. 

Google can be a good source of information, and either a subscription to the Ordnance Survey map services, or a paper copy and a sense of adventure. 

Folk upload their routes to Strava, Mapmyride, bike-hike, mapometer and other mapping sites, so have a search on some of them.. 



N47HG89 said:


> As the title says. Does any one know of any MTB trials near Bury


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Nov 2013)

Rivington I beleive has some trails, although my knowledge of the area is limited to road biking so can't give you any specific routes. As Cubist says though have a look on Strava.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2013)

Did you mean 'trials' or 'trails'?


----------



## N47HG89 (14 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Did you mean 'trials' or 'trails'?


Yes I meant trails, sorry


----------



## N47HG89 (14 Nov 2013)

Any kind of trails will do. I'm new to the area, and completely new to mountain biking around here. Thanks for the advice, my googling may be a little better now :-)


----------



## Cubist (14 Nov 2013)

Knew I'd seen something handy for that area. Here you are, fill yer boots:

http://www.theedgecycleworks.com/mtbroutes/


----------



## trio25 (14 Nov 2013)

Phillips Park in Prestwich for purpose built stuff, great fun.
Heading North onto Rooley Moor Road and there is loads.

I'd recommend going into Cookson Cycles on Bury New Road, Whitefield. The lads are keen riders and can definitely point you in the right direction.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2013)

N47HG89 said:


> Yes I meant trails, sorry


We all thought you did, but just checking!


Cubist said:


> Knew I'd seen something handy for that area. Here you are, fill yer boots:
> 
> http://www.theedgecycleworks.com/mtbroutes/


Some good ones there, but did not spot the obvious one - the Mary Towneley Loop.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2013)

Lee Quarry?


----------



## Cubist (14 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Lee Quarry?


New to mountain biking?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2013)

Cubist said:


> New to mountain biking?



Que?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Que?



Ah see.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2013)

Phillips park is good fun and not too intimidating.


----------



## Cubist (14 Nov 2013)

And the blue route round the waterpark is great for speedy singletrack.


----------



## N47HG89 (14 Nov 2013)

Thank you for the help. Much apreciated


----------



## unkai (28 Feb 2014)

Hey mate, not sure if you are still checking this. I live in Bury and I started up MTB a few months ago. 
Some great places to go up Walmersley way I have found so far. Nangreaves to Chesham has some good runs/paths.

There is an old quarry up near Lowes Golf Club which has some challenging stuff - you can find it at 
53.614082, -2.286301 

i discovered my ability level there a few days ago which is somewhere between Amateur and Idiot (have the bruises to prove it)

Obviously some of the others guys on here have made some great suggestions Rivington is great also but better going on a weekday I find - less pedestrians to take out while I am speeding out of control and swerving and wobbling in all directions.

Give us a shout if you fancy going out some time.


----------



## Philb1989 (21 Mar 2014)

Where abouts are they walmsley way? Are they like bridal paths or what? Cheers


----------

